# New Pit!!!



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Searched all over League City and surrounding areas and found the pit I wanted. Good ole boy on 518 down towards Clear Creek High School on the the left before Egret Bay Blvd. He's only open on Friday and Saturday but he sells all kinds of wood, BBQ rubs and has the best prices on pits that I found in the area. This is what I call a right handed pit since the fire box is on the right hand side. LOL
Feels right having a pit again!!!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Must be Terry.
Old Herbies Grocery store right across from Kilgores Lumber.
Man I miss that place.

NICE BBQ Pit


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice!!! Should make for some fun weekends!!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Do they deliver? :spineyes:


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

thats what i'm looking for.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

That is the EXACT size and setup that I am looking for. If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay? 

Feel free to send me a PM if you would rather. Thanks, I'm jealous!


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

nice pit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes sir Mr. Ripped Lip, Terry. I couldn't remember his name. Very nice guy, I bought the 16" I saw one more in stock. He has a couple 20" with the vertical stack and several in different sizes without the vertical stack. He has all kinds of wood in abundance and several different kinds of rubs and seasoning. $1149 plus tax plus gauges. I have no idea if they deliver. He put it on my trailer with a tow motor. When I got home I put two car ramps at the end of the low boy and rolled it right off by myself. Went pretty smooth!!!! LOL


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

beautiful! show us some food **** next!


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

nice!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have that same pit, I can't figure out the left side. Makes a mean brisket for sure.

Better get some concrete protection from the drippings.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

how does she cook? Looks good. I have pit envy....


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Searched all over League City and surrounding areas and found the pit I wanted. Good ole boy on 518 down towards Clear Creek High School on the the left before Egret Bay Blvd. He's only open on Friday and Saturday but he sells all kinds of wood, BBQ rubs and has the best prices on pits that I found in the area. This is what I call a right handed pit since the fire box is on the right hand side. LOL
> Feels right having a pit again!!!
> 
> View attachment 317724


 Now all you need is for someone to teach you how to BBQ  Very nice pit by the way


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

what did you pay for that pit


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice, mine looks just like it!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

This pit is listed in the General Merchandise classifieds section FOR SALE!!!
I bought a bigger one on a trailer. LOL


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> This pit is listed in the General Merchandise classifieds section FOR SALE!!!
> I bought a bigger one on a trailer. LOL


pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

24Buds said:


> pics or it didn't happen!


Gotta go pick it up re-tread. Prolly next weekend.


----------

